# Stereo Not Working



## CampKerzic (Mar 5, 2005)

Hey everyone! We picked up our new 28RSDS in April and everything was working fine. We brought it home this weekend to do some mods and pack it for the summer and now noticed that the stereo is not working at all. Nothing on the screen - nothing happens when you push power on. There are no blown fuses. Any other thoughts on what could be wrong before we haul it back to the dealer? Thanks for your help!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There is an in-line fuse behind the stereo. Did you check that one?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

My guess would be

in-line fuse or not connected at all.

Thor


----------

